# eSword & Mac OSX Lion



## JohnGill

Today I installed eSword on my MacBook Pro running OSX Lion. I am currently running it with no issues. Download the EXE file and then run the install with Wine. After it has installed, run the application with Wine. Every feature works. Also, eSword is now available for iPad.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I wish I could get Calvin on my Ipad.


----------



## MightyManfred

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I wish I could get Calvin on my Ipad.



What document formats can your iPad use?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I don't know since I am not familiar enough with it yet.


----------



## JohnGill

You can put the PDFs of Calvin on your iPad. You can also put the e-Sword prg on the iPad and read them that way. This site has the best formatted works of Calvin: Grace-eBooks.com


----------



## MightyManfred

Thanks for posting the link to Grace eBooks - great site!

I have Calvin's Institutes in ebook format and can export to various other formats.


----------



## JohnGill

MightyManfred said:


> Thanks for posting the link to Grace eBooks - great site!
> 
> I have Calvin's Institutes in ebook format and can export to various other formats.



I've downloaded a few conversion programs myself. My goal is to take Gill, Calvin, Burgon, Scrivener, a Brakel, Parker, Kenyon, et al and convert the PDFs to epub and mobi with the same formatting that's found in most ebooks. That's the goal. Working on Gill's Divinity first.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

JohnGill said:


> You can put the PDFs of Calvin on your iPad. You can also put the e-Sword prg on the iPad and read them that way. This site has the best formatted works of Calvin: Grace-eBooks.com


How do you put it in the e sword program on Ipad? I downloaded the zip file and I have adobe on the Ipad but I can't seem to figure out how to get it to open. It wants to open in other programs but they aren't the right ones.


----------



## JohnGill

From a FAQ: Inside the e-Sword for iPad app, click the Resources icon (far right). You can download the resources available there.

Apparently for now it has to be there. However, if it is not available you can ask Josh Bonds to convert it for you: Josh Bond - Viewing Profile - Bible Support


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Yeah, it aint there.


----------



## Brother John

How does it compare to logos, accordance and BibleWorks? Other than being several hundred dollars cheaper obviously!


----------



## jandrusk

JohnGill said:


> Today I installed eSword on my MacBook Pro running OSX Lion. I am currently running it with no issues. Download the EXE file and then run the install with Wine. After it has installed, run the application with Wine. Every feature works. Also, eSword is now available for iPad.



Ditto for me, only I'm running it on Xubuntu through Wine.


----------



## jogri17

I use it because its so much more memory efficient than logos. I use the logos app as basically an ereader with my nexus 7.


----------



## Brother John

Is eSword enough to work with the original languages?


----------

